# Maggie Bella's first Grooming



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Here is my Maggie Bella after her first grooming today. They had to cut her shorter than I wanted because of some mats under her arms and around her neck from collar and sweaters. Mom promises to do better :wub:


----------



## Lois1103 (Oct 11, 2006)

What an absolute DOLL! Bentley and Brighton are panting! :smheat:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

She is beautiful! Pink is her color.


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

Aww, how precious :wub:


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

QUOTE (Nissa Fiona @ Dec 5 2008, 05:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=683641


> She is beautiful! Pink is her color.[/B]



I want to say.....she looks so pretty in pink too!

She looks very, very nice with her hair in that cut.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Oh my, she is adorable!


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

she so gorgeous. :wub: :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh she looks soooo sweet!


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

Aweee! She looks very pretty! And I love the pink sweater on her!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

BELLA YOUR LOVELY :grouphug:


----------



## jlhajmom (Feb 23, 2008)

She looks beautiful! 
Here is a trick I do for Ava - when I take her to get groomed, we shave the hair in the arm pits, and the lower part of the belly. That way I don't need to worry about knots in those areas (and we aren't planning on going to Westminster so it is okay). I keep the rest of Ava in full coat and you can't tell where we "buzzed" her a little. Your little girl looks like an angel.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Maggie Bella :wub: looks adorable and I love her little pink sweater - very cute and very chic!


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

QUOTE (jlhajmom @ Dec 13 2008, 09:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688893


> She looks beautiful!
> Here is a trick I do for Ava - when I take her to get groomed, we shave the hair in the arm pits, and the lower part of the belly. That way I don't need to worry about knots in those areas (and we aren't planning on going to Westminster so it is okay). I keep the rest of Ava in full coat and you can't tell where we "buzzed" her a little. Your little girl looks like an angel.[/B]


Now, THAT is a really neat suggestion and one that I will check out when Maggie grows out. Thank you!


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

She is a beauty!!! :wub:


----------

